# Backlog of unposted pens



## toddlajoie (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's a few pens I've done over the past while that I haven't posted:

Ebony on a Hybrid Cigar:





Did this one as a test, as a friend had wanted me to make an ebony pen, but all the posts here warned of cracking. So far (about a month and a half) no cracks, but there have been some strange dimples appear under the CA, and surprisingly, a small white cloudy patch appeared several weeks after the pen was created... I don't know if I'll bother trying ebony again...

Green PVC Water Pipe on Gold Euro:




I REALLY like the feel of the finished PVC, it has a smooth comfortable texture that I don't feel in a CA or polished acrylic. Of course, this is construction material, so the color is not very uniform. There are stripes and spots and darker areas kind of randomly around, which makes the pen look slightly dirty all the time... It's still cool material.

Blue Burls & Swirls Hybrid Cigar:




I've had this blank for several months and just could not decide what to do with it. My sister and her husband were over for a visit from the other side of the country and he was checking out my wood collection (we're both into cool wood used in guitars, so this stuff falls right in line) and he took a liking to this blank, so I made this to send him as a birthday present...

Ambonya Burl Chrome Navigator:








I've had this blank kicking around for a while too, just never picked it up when it was time to make a pen. My first try at ambonya, and I really like it, It has a bit more of an orange hue to it than the photos show (and than I expected from the blank) but it is a very rich color that I really like...

Afzelia Burl Black Ti Euro:




This blank (and 3 others bought at the same time) goes back to my early days almost a year ago. They seemed to be a bargain when I purchased them, but I had not read the size closely. I was familiar with the local woodcraft's 3/4" blanks, and did not realize that people made and sold smaller blanks (I forget if these were 5/8 or 9/16, all I know was there was no way I could drill strait through them in the early days...) So this and the others have sat waiting for my drilling ability to catch up, and I guess that time has come. I LOVE the Euro for a ballpoint pen, and at the moment, this is my favorite...

Thanks for looking, and feel free to comment, good bad or indifferent!


----------



## hewunch (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice work! The euros look long to me. Wonderful work, just a little long. Maybe it is the angle of the picture.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 26, 2010)

Gorgeous. Your finish is out of this world as well as your photography!


----------



## aggromere (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes your pictures are outstanding, wish I could take pictures like that


----------



## toddlajoie (Sep 26, 2010)

hewunch said:


> Nice work! The euros look long to me. Wonderful work, just a little long. Maybe it is the angle of the picture.



Hmm. may be the angle. They are the standard tube lengths, The Euro kit that I get from Woodcraft has the upper tube exactly the same as a standard slim, and the lower tube is probably between 1/4 and 5/8 longer.

Thnaks for all the nice comments...


----------



## boxerman (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice pens.


----------



## MatthewZS (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice.... that ebony is especially sharp!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 26, 2010)

Outstanding work! They all look great!


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Sep 27, 2010)

Great job on the pens and the photos!!!!


----------



## KenBrasier (Sep 27, 2010)

Very Nice!!!!  Both the pens and photos are AWESOME!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 27, 2010)

Great looking group of pens.


----------



## turbowagon (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome photos as usual and nice group of pens!  I think my favorite is the Amboyna.  I like the Afzelia Burl wood, and it goes well with the black titanium, but I don't care for the form of that pen.  In my opinion, the bulge in the lower barrel is a little too big, and the lines don't flow in the upper barrel where it meets the centerband.  Finish looks great, though!

- Joe


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 27, 2010)

All great looking pens.  Be a real shame if that ebony cigar does crack because it is sure a beautiful pen.  Well they all are.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 27, 2010)

Todd just an FYI green pipe is for Sewer, blue is for water.

Lin.


----------



## Tanner (Sep 27, 2010)

Beautiful bunch of pens!  Excellent looking finish!


----------



## toddlajoie (Sep 27, 2010)

lorbay said:


> Todd just an FYI green pipe is for Sewer, blue is for water.
> 
> Lin.



Thanks for the info.. hope the pipe was "unused" before I bought it...


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 27, 2010)

toddlajoie said:


> lorbay said:
> 
> 
> > Todd just an FYI green pipe is for Sewer, blue is for water.
> ...



To late now. :biggrin:

Nice group of pens and great photos.  I Especially like the look of the ebony.  I agree with you on the problems with it.  I have given up on it except for embellishments and making my own center bands.


----------



## wizard (Sep 28, 2010)

WOW!! Great pens and photographs!


----------



## CharlesH (Sep 28, 2010)

Afzelia burl being my favorite wood, NICE ONE! 

Charles


----------



## penfancy (Sep 28, 2010)

Incredible finish on all of them! Your ebony cigar looks like resin, not wood.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Sep 29, 2010)

Great looking pens.  Really nice burl.


----------



## jeff (Oct 3, 2010)

That Navigator in Ambonya looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## LouCee (Oct 3, 2010)

The pens all look great, I can't even pick a favorite. Congrats on the front page!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 3, 2010)

Sure does!





jeff said:


> That Navigator in Ambonya looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations on the front page!!!!! It looks great !!!! 
Doc


----------



## chriselle (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice pens!!  Congratulations on the cover.


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice pens!!  Congratulations on the cover.


----------



## toddlajoie (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL. I thought that pen looked familiar when I logged in, but it's one of the first ones I shot on pure white, so I didn't recognize it right away without my usual formica countertop....

After the awsome 9/11 pen and that sweet herringbone, I guess the site needed a rest from the REALLY cool pens, so I'm happy to bring the bar back down within the reach of us newbies...


----------



## Toni (Oct 5, 2010)

congratulations on the front page!!


----------



## thetalbott4 (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm guessing this isnt your first shot at a CA finish. lol. Wow, what a shine! Great finish.


----------

